# Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. April 2011)

*Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler


----------



## nyso (30. April 2011)

*Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Wenn man das Pad also auf den Prozessor packt, und da einen Kühler draufbaut, reißt man den Prozessor beim Ausbau des Kühlers aus dem Sockel und schrottet seine Hardware.
Klasse Produkt


----------



## raetsch (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

mir ist jetzt nicht genau bekannt, welche kräfte schrauben und die platine selbst aushalten, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass man schon ein wenig doof sein muss, dabei seine hardware zu schrotten. zumal man eventuell noch die verriegelung vorher öffnen kann, je nach sockel und kühler.


----------



## Skysnake (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Also die Bilder sind echt praktisch 

Da haste mit den zwei Weißtönen ein perfektes Bild  zum justieren des Betrachtungswinkels am Monitor 

Naja, jetzt ist wenigstens mein Monitor justiert, auch wenn mir die sicherlich 10° Neigung irgendwie nicht zusagen 

Naja, für Spawa-Kühler oder so vielleicht ganz praktisch, aber man bekommts halt wie nyso schon sagt nicht mehr runter


----------



## Genghis99 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Es ist ein interessantes Produkt. Natürlich nicht für Trottel, die damit CPU oder GPU Kühler anpappen. Denen ist nicht zu helfen.
Aber für alle die ein paar Speicherkühlkörperchen oder Ähnliches "recyclen" wollen - ist es ein interessantes Produkt.


----------



## nyso (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Es ist ein interessantes Produkt. Natürlich nicht für Trottel, die damit CPU oder GPU Kühler anpappen. Denen ist nicht zu helfen.
> Aber für alle die ein paar Speicherkühlkörperchen oder Ähnliches "recyclen" wollen - ist es ein interessantes Produkt.


 
Klar, aber solche DAUs gibt es nunmal. Da muss man also drauf hinweisen^^


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Die Headspreader von Meinem Alten Ram löst sich langsam...
Ich glaub, jetzt hab ich die Lösung gefunden


----------



## danthe (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Ist das irgendwie Verarsche? 
Wärmeleitpads sind doch kein Klebstoff, die sind zum Wärmeleiten!


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Mir kommts vor allem wie eine nicht kenntlich gemachte Werbeanzeige vor


----------



## nyso (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Wieso? Was soll daran eine Werbeanzeige sein? Es ist ein Hinweis auf ein neues Produkt. Wenn du danach gehst müsstest du vor jede News bei PCGH "Anzeige" schreiben


----------



## BikeRider (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Wie wäre es mit einem Test @ PCGH ?


----------



## Jarafi (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Wärmetesa , find ich eine super Sache


----------



## Kev95 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Das gleich von Akasa hab ich benutzt um meine SpaWa-Kühler festzumachen.
Sicherlich besser als der mitgelieferte Wärmeleitkleber.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*



nyso schrieb:


> Wieso? Was soll daran eine Werbeanzeige sein? Es ist ein Hinweis auf ein neues Produkt. Wenn du danach gehst müsstest du vor jede News bei PCGH "Anzeige" schreiben


 
Ja es ist ein Hinweis auf ein neues Produkt, aber weder werden vergleichbare Produkte anderer Hersteller genannt, noch das hier vorgestellte bzw. beworbene Produkt auf seine Tauglichkeit getestet; stattdessen werden nur die Versprechungen und Angaben des Herstellers wiederholt - für mich ist das Werbung.


----------



## The_Schroeder (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ja es ist ein Hinweis auf ein neues Produkt, aber weder werden vergleichbare Produkte anderer Hersteller genannt, noch das hier vorgestellte bzw. beworbene Produkt auf seine Tauglichkeit getestet; stattdessen werden nur die Versprechungen und Angaben des Herstellers wiederholt - für mich ist das Werbung.


 
Iwie hast du nicht ganz unrecht 

Hab bei meiner GTX 260 für RAMs udn SpaWas Wärmeleitklebepads von Akasa benutzt,..halten auch bombenfest und haben die Wärme echt schnell weitergeleitet *Schleichwerbung*


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*



nyso schrieb:


> Wenn man das Pad also auf den Prozessor packt, und da einen Kühler draufbaut, reißt man den Prozessor beim Ausbau des Kühlers aus dem Sockel und schrottet seine Hardware.
> Klasse Produkt


 
Sieh es doch mal so, da sparst dir die Zeit die CPU raus zu nehmen


----------



## NCphalon (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Ich musste meinen Kopf auf den Schreibtisch legen um auf Bild 1 was erkennen zu können


----------



## zøtac (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Ich warte auf den ersten der nen Mugen 2 mit den Pads an seinen Prozessor klebt


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

*Bis zu* 1 W/mk na danke da hat Ketchup die besseren Werte!


----------



## 4clocker (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Bei max 1 W/mk leitet wahrscheinlich sogar eine dünne Schicht Sekundenkleber besser und ist langfristig gesehen wesentlich günstiger


----------



## apelhnr (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

die Pads könnte ich mir gut vorstellen ist bestimmt ne saubere Arbeit nicht wie die Paste


----------



## Hornissentreiber (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*



apelhnr schrieb:


> die Pads könnte ich mir gut vorstellen ist bestimmt ne saubere Arbeit nicht wie die Paste


 
Dann vergleich mal den Wärmeleitwert einer guten Paste mit dem dieser Klebestreifen. Das ist kein WärmeLEITER, das ist ein WärmeISOLATOR! Bei aller Liebe zum sauberen Arbeiten: da nehme ich lieber in Kauf, mit Paste vorsichtig umzugehen. Soo viel Mühe ist das nun wirklich nicht. Wenn du so ein Pad verwendest, brauchst du dir über einen potenten Kühler jedenfalls keine Gedanken zu machen. Die Wärme würde ohnehin nicht schnell genug auf ihn übertragen werden. Was bei einer schlechten Wärmeleitung passiert, habe ich selbst schon bei Grafikkarten erlebt (siehe meine einschlägigen Postings): die GPU ist knallheiß, der Kühler dagegen kaum handwarm. Ich hoffe, dass niemand so dämlich ist, auf eine potente GPU oder CPU mit dem Zeug einen Kühler zu kleben.

Allerdings gilt das mit dem Wärmeisolator im Grunde auch für die übrigen Artikel, die für gewöhnlich im Computer zur Wärmeleitung eingesetzt werden. Die leiten alle Wärme nicht wirklich gut, sondern leiten die Wärme nur wesentlich besser als Luft. Die ist nämlich der ultimative Wärmeisolator, gleich nach Vakuum. Es kommt halt immer darauf an, im Vergleich womit das ein Wärmeleiter sein soll.



zøtac schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den ersten der nen Mugen 2 mit den Pads an seinen Prozessor klebt


Hihi, was für eine Vorstellung!  Wer sowas tut, hat es auch nicht anders verdient, finde ich. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich musste meinen Kopf auf den Schreibtisch legen um auf Bild 1 was erkennen zu können


 Das ist wie bei dem alten Witz über die ostfriesische Nationalflagge: weißer Adler auf weißem Grund.


----------



## NCphalon (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Ja oder wie bei der Schockgranaten-Bilderserie die Gamestar am 1. April gebracht hat


----------



## Sumpfig (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Das Zeugs ist doch nun wirklich nichts neues.
Gibts doch schon seit Jahren zu kaufen um z.B. Kühlkörper auf ICs oder Transistoren zu kleben.
Findet man im gutsortierten Elektronikfachhandel.

Im PC gibts dafür aber nicht viele Anwendungsfälle, weil das Zeugs nicht mit WLP oder WLK zu vergleichen ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*



raetsch schrieb:


> mir ist jetzt nicht genau bekannt, welche kräfte schrauben und die platine selbst aushalten, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass man schon ein wenig doof sein muss, dabei seine hardware zu schrotten.



Platinen halten relativ viel aus (spezifizierter Anpressdruck durch den Kühler z.B. knapp 200 N bei Intel), aber viele Bauteile auf Platinen nicht - also wie willst du das ganze richtig greifen? Wie leicht schlägst du eine Kante des Kühlers aufs Board oder in umliegende Bauteile, wenn das Pad ruckartig und einseitig nachgibt? Und wenn man keine gesockelten Bauteile hat, sondern z.B. RAM-Bausteine, dann kann die Verbindung zur Platine deutlich schwächer auffallen. Gibt ettliche Fälle von Leuten, die den Heatspreader von ihrem RAM-Modul entfernt und dann die Speicherchips am Spreader, statt an der Platine vorgefunden haben.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass etwas, das so gut klebt, garantiert nicht rückstandsfrei ab geht, also viel Spaß bei der Reinigung danach.



> zumal man eventuell noch die verriegelung vorher öffnen kann, je nach sockel und kühler.


 
Selbst Boxed-Kühler sind mitlerweile so groß, dass du die Riegel nicht mehr anheben kannst und bei LGA-Socklen ist so oder so die Halteplatte im Weg.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Also die Bilder sind echt praktisch
> 
> Da haste mit den zwei Weißtönen ein perfektes Bild  zum justieren des Betrachtungswinkels am Monitor
> 
> Naja, jetzt ist wenigstens mein Monitor justiert, auch wenn mir die sicherlich 10° Neigung irgendwie nicht zusagen



Das nächste mal nen Monitor mit ordentlichem (IPS-)Panel kaufen 
Ich seh erst dann keinen Unterschied mehr, wenn ich gar nichts mehr sehe, weil ich auf die Kante des Monitors schaue.




nyso schrieb:


> Wieso? Was soll daran eine Werbeanzeige sein? Es ist ein Hinweis auf ein neues Produkt. Wenn du danach gehst müsstest du vor jede News bei PCGH "Anzeige" schreiben


 
Zum einen besteht der Artikel zum Großteil aus der Produktbewerbung des Herstellers, zum anderen ist es -wie mehrfach erwähnt- nicht wirklich ein Produkt mit neuen Eigenschaften.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Habe schon lange auf solch ein Produkt gewartet! 

Unter anderem ist Scythe ja auch nicht fähig Kühlkörper mit einem richtigne Wärmeleitkleberpad auszliefern, ein Kühler fiel bei Betrieb ab und womöglich fast das Board getroffen 

Trotz vorgängiger Reinigung, Entfetten des Chips..


----------



## Per4mance (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

find die klebestreifen auch nicht überzeugend.

hab damals nen Liquid metal pad gekauft und da war ich schon nicht 100% sicher aber die temps sind ok. spass wirds erst machen falls mal der mugen 2 von meinem phenom demontiert wird


----------



## silent_freak (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Hab mit solchen Produkten eigentlich auch eher negative Erlebnisse gehabt....die Hersteller kleben das ja mal gerne der Einfachheit halber unter die North-und Southbridges....wie bei meinem Crosshair III ( AMD 790FX) .....dort hatte die Northbridge mit Wärmeleitpad immer so an die 60 grad....mit mx-2 hat  sich das auf 45 Grad verringert...das sagt doch schon alles!


----------



## butzler (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wärmeleitklebepad: Cooler Tipp für PC-Bastler*

Entgegen aller Kritik muss ich jetzt doch mal sagen, dass ich den Bericht gut finde und durchaus geneigt bin, das Produkt zu testen. Wenn auch mit einer gesunden Portion Skepsis. Aber die sollte ja immer dabei sein.
Also nochmal, herzlichen Dank für die gelungene Produktvorstellung 
mad


----------

